# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Ведическая космология и современная наука

## Александр09

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные

Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде

Ведическая литература предоставляет нам довольно необычную картину строения вселенной. Оказывается, что Солнце - это полубог Сурья на своей колеснице, Луна появилась из молочного океана, планеты двигаются под воздействием космического ветра (ШБ 5.23.3), а Земля зиждется на 4 слонах, которые, когда устают, двигают головой, что вызывает землетрясения (Рамаяна, Бала-Канда). 
В-общем, у меня это вызывает некое недоумение.

Хотел бы поинтересоваться у преданных, принимают ли они данное знание в повседневной жизни. Я знаю, что некоторые преданные пытаються совместить западную и ведическую концепции. Они принимают Джамбу-Двипу, то есть остров, но в то же время представляют Землю как голубой вращающийся шарик. Правильно ли это?

В-общем, буду признателен, если вы поможете разобраться в этом

С уважением,
Александр

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Если вселенная - это творение Бога, значит, мир должен иметь божественное устройство. Современная наука во многом противоречит Ведам. Не надо далеко ходить и летать в космос, чтобы увидеть это. Мы удивляемся несоответствию космической модели Вед современным знаниям, но не удивляемся разным концепциям нашего тела. Представления о физическом теле у современных людей основаны на анатомии и физиологии, которые не описывают чакры, праны, энергетические каналы - нади, душу и Параматму. А наше тело - тот же космос, но в миниатюре. Здесь тоже присутствуют планеты и полубоги. Например, правый глаз - это Солнце, левый глаз - Луна, планеты присутствуют на буграх ладони и т.д. Концепции тонкого тела в науке вообще нет, т.к. они считают психику порождением мозга. И, соответственно, божества ума, разума и ложного эго (Анируддха, Прадйумна, Санкаршана) остаются за гранью восприятия современного человека. Но мы соглашаемся с ведической концепцией человека. Почему же мы не соглашаемся с ведической концепцией космоса? Просто мы привыкли верить своим глазам и авторитету науки, которая превратила землю в помойку при помощи современных технологий. Духовная жизнь призвана очистить веру и дать нам вечный авторитет вместо сомнительного авторитета людей, которые даже не умеют контролировать свои чувства, но призывают нас верить их наблюдениям и выводам.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Принимаю это знание аллегорически, как поэтические описания зримых объектов неба, потому что: 
 - разные мудрецы предпочитают описывать Солнце по-разному: колесничий, конь, птица...  
 - в разных писаниях находим разный набор образов: львиной доли пуранических образов нет в четырёх Ведах (Луна из молочного океана, земля на слонах, Джамбудвипа), львиной доли ведических образов нет в пуранах (Праджапати беременный, раздавшийся посередине, с выменем, кормящий молоком, распавшийся на части года). 
 - сами четыре Веды (брахманы, словарь Нигханту и Нирукта) объясняют свои образы в переносном смысле, видно, что у мудрецов переносный тип мышления: 


> Шатапатха-брахмана 1.7.2.11. Поистине, призывающая молитва (anuvakya, ж.р.) — это тамошнее (небо), посвятительная (yAjya, ж.р.) — здешняя (земля). Обе они — кобылы. В паре у каждой — возглас «вашат». Поистине, возглас «вашат» не что иное, как то, что распаляет (т.е. Солнце). При восходе («Вашат»-Солнце) покрывает ту, при заходе покрывает эту. Выходит, вот эта плодоносящая сила — сила, которая присуща этим двум (мирам-кобылам), — и оплодотворяется этим жеребцом. 
> 16. Потом с помощью (соотносимого с небом) триштубх(-рича) он жертвует (соотносимую с землёй посвятительную молитву)... Тут и делает он из обеих (миров-молитв) запряженную вместе пару. 
> 17. С посвятительной молитвой пусть поспешает быстро. Ведь посвятительная молитва и в самом деле здешняя (земля), и ратхантара(-саман) [букв, «(саман) колесничнее (других)»] — здешняя (земля). Природа же его и в самом деле сродни самому колесничному.


На мнение сторонников буквального понимания смотрю в последнюю очередь, т.к. не знаю ни одного с личным опытом восприятия этих колесниц, слонов и пр., т.е. наблюдаю сугубо книжные нереализованные знания об этой теме.

----------


## Александр09

Харе Кришна! Спасибо за ответ. Да, разобраться во всем этом - дело непростое  :smilies: 
Судя по всему, Шрила Прабхупада придавал этому большое значение, так как поручил своим ученикам построить храм Ведического планетария и представить в нем ведическую модель вселенной. Будет любопытно взглянуть, как это будет выглядеть

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Вамшидхара о Бху-мандале и земном шаре

В этой главе мы обсудим комментарий к стиху 5.20.38 Пятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», написанный Вамшидхарой в XVII веке. Текст является частью его комментария к «Бхагаватам», который называется «Бхавартха-дипика-пракаша» и входит в число одиннадцати комментариев к «Бхагаватам», использованных Шрилой Прабхупадой при составлении своего комментария. («Бхагавартха-дипика» - это название комментария Шридхары Свами.)

Этот комментарий подробно обсуждает связь между Бху-мандалой, как она описана в Пятой песни, и маленьким земным шаром нашего опыта. Здесь мы сделаем обзор его комментария, поскольку он проливает свет на то, как вайшнавы в Индии понимали ведическую космологию и астрономию накануне массового распространения современных западных идей.Он показывает, что космология Пятой песни была противоречивой темой даже в XVII веке, в период творчества Вамшидхары. Он также показывает, что астрономическая литература, известная как джьотиша-шастра, принималась всерьез вайшнавами, и он обсуждает внешнее противоречие, существующее между космологией Пуран и этой системой астрономии.

Вамшидхара пытается разрешить это противоречие. Здесь мы должны оговориться, что не считаем его анализ абсолютно правильным. Однако наше личное понимание, безусловно, далеко от совершенства. Сейчас, когда большая часть ведического знания утеряна, трудно воссоздать многие важные аспекты древней науки астрономии. Поэтому будет лучше, если мы внимательно рассмотрим доступную нам информацию и увидим, какое понимание постепенно выявится из этого.

Мы начнем со стиха ШБ 5.20.38 в переводе Шрилы Прабхупады:

Великие мудрецы, свободные от ошибок, иллюзий и склонности обманывать, описали планетные системы вселенной, указав их отличительные признаки, размеры и местоположжение. После тщательного изучения они установили, что - расстояние между Сумеру и Локалкой равняется одной четверти диаметра вселенной, то есть 125 000 000 йоджан [1 миллиард миль].

Первый раздел комментария Вампидхары к этому стиху также встречается в комментарии Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, и Шрила Прабхупада воспроизводит его на санскрите в своем комментарии.

Раздел начинается с замечания, что слово бху-гола в стихе означает «яйцеобразной сферы, связанной с Землей». Яйцеобразная сфера - это внутренняя полость вселенной, диаметр которой составляет 500 миллионов йоджан. Согласно Пятой песни Земля имеет такой же диаметр и потому должна касаться со всех сторон вселенской оболочки.

Однако Вамшидхара и Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур замечают, что на самом деле диаметр земли составляет 496 600 000
йоджан. Эта величина вдвое больше суммы следующих расстояний в лакхах.*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*1 лакх - 100 000 йоджан.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

1) 157,5 от горы Меру до горы Манасоттары;
2) 96 оттуда до внешней границы океана чистой воды;
3) 157,5 - ширина необитаемых земель;
4) 822 [или 4 157,5 + 2 96] - ширина золотой земли, ограниченной горой Локалока и ширина Алокаварши, которая простирается за горой Локалокой.

В результате этого пересмотра диаметра Земли по всем сторонам обнаруживается зазор величиною 17 лакхов йоджан между Землей и оболочкой вселенной. Комментаторы замечают, что этот зазор дает Земле возможность двигаться внутри вселенского ядра.

Это придает смысл тому, что Земля поддерживается Ананта Шешей и что она погружается в пучины океана Гарбходака в период Чакшуша-манвантары, после чего ее поднимает Господь Вараха.

Из этого мы можем сделать вывод, что Земля, которую поднял Господь Варахадева, есть Бху-мандала диаметром около 500 миллионов йоджан, а не малый земной шар нашего опыта (см. также раздел 3.3). В следующем разделе своего комментария Вамшидхара разрешает внешний конфликт между размером Земли, данным в «Бхагаватам», и размером, данным в джьотиша-шастре.

Из джьотиша-шастры он цитирует величину 4967 йоджан для окружности земного шара. В действительности это число дано стихе 3.25 «Сиддханта-широмани» Бхаскары, вместе с числом 1581 /24 йоджан для диаметра Земли ([СБШ1(Сиддханта-широмани Бхаскарачарьи, под. ред. Б. Д. Шастрина), стр. 122).

Как мы уже говорили в главе 1, это согласуется с современным размером окружности Земли при 5 милях на йоджану. Вамшидхара не относится к данному числу как к ошибочному. Скорее, он принимает его без возражений и предлагает разные способы для согласования его с космологией Пуран. Эти способы следующие:

1. Шри Нилаканта в своем комментарии к Бхишма-парве «Махабхараты» описывает Джамбупарван как квадрат с диагоналями «север-юг» и «восток-запад». Этот квадрат также описывается как лотос с периметром 18 600 йоджан и внутренним диаметром 3300 йоджан. Нилаканта рассуждает, что, поскольку одна сторона такого квадрата в длину составляет 4650 йоджан, размер Джамбупарвана, грубо говоря, по порядку величины согласуется с размерами земного шара, данным в джьотиша-шастра.

Кроме того, если Бхарата-варша тождественна южной оконечности квадрата Джамбупарвана и огорожена с севера Гималаями, то из этого следует, что Бхарата-варша должна быть треугольной формы.
Это совпадает с обычным восприятием, в то время как идея о сегментообразной форме - нет. (Представление о том, что Бхарата-варша по форме напоминает лук, происходит из пуранического описания южной части диска Джамбудвипы.) Здесь же достигнуто приближенное соответствие между Джамбупарваном и земным шаром джьотиша-шастра, но в то же время налицо противоречие между описанием Джамбупарвана и Джамбудвипы в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». В главе 3 мы выяснили, что для Джамбудвипы характерна многомерность и что ее можно рассматривать по-разному в зависимости от уровня сознания наблюдателя.

2. В отличие от этой идеи, Вамшидхара полагает, что кажущееся противоречие, обусловленное диаметром Земли 500 миллионов йоджан, данным в Пуранах, можно разрешить, введя принцип необъяснимости (анирвачанийавада). Согласно этому принципу «никто не должен пытаться с помощью логики и аргументов судить о тех вещах, которые выходят за пределы воображения».

3. Затем он выдвигает идею, что какая бы величина ни упоминалась в Пуранах, нужно принять ее 1\20 часть, и таким образом диаметр Земли вместо 500 миллионов йоджан станет 25 миллионов. Вместо одного лакха получается 5000 йоджан - диаметр Джамбудвипы, а вместо 9000 выходит 450 воджан - размер Бхарата-варши. Заметим, что 9000 йоджан соответствует ширине Бхарата-варши с севера на юг в соответствии с «Бхагаватам». (Это расстояние на современной карте приблизительно равно 1600 миль. )

4. Чтобы оправдать это уменьшение в масштабе, Вамшидхара делает замечание, что йоджана измеряется на примере тела человека. Так, одна йоджана равна 32 000 хаст (или локтей), а 1 хаста = 24 на толщину пальца. Также хаста определяется как роста человека, стоящего с вытянутыми вверх руками. Так как тела младенцев, детей и взрослых сильно разнятся по росту, йоджана также колеблется, чем и объясняется разница между различными величинами расстояний.

Изложив эти аргументы, Вамшидхара резюмирует свою точку зрения в следующих словах:

На самом деле джьотиша-шастра, или наука о светилах, вовсе не противоречит утверждению Пуран, что «Вьяса - это Сам Нараяна». Даже сам Вьяса не мог критиковать науку о светилах, которая воистину является оком Веды, о чем говорится в следующем изречении из шастры: «Превосходная наука Джиотиша (астрономия) суть, воистину, око Вед»*.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*«Нарада-самхита», 1.4: «Превосходная наука джйотиша, представленная Сиддхантой, Самхитой и Хорой как ее тремя направлениями, суть, воистину, око Вед». 
Это, несомненно, следует понимать так, что истинное знание Вед требует владения астрологией, состоящей из Сиддханты (небесной механики), Самхиты (общие вопросы) и Хоры (составление гороскопов).
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Поэтому в разных местах рассуждения о йоджане могут относиться к различным мерам, выраженным через длину пальца, руки и так далее. Более того, кажется, что сам Вьясадева противоречит астрономии, чтобы не дать асурам изучать шастры. Но, честно говоря, он не делает этого.

В противном случае, муж и, исполненные благих намерений, посчитали бы, что Вьяса окутан тьмой [то есть невежеством], когда рассуждает о о Веде. Таково положение вещей. Утверждение, что астрономия - это око Веды, должно быть, связано со стихом 1.4 из «Нарада-самхиты»: «Великолепная наука астрономии, состоящая из сиддханты, самхиты и хоры как ее трех разделов, есть чистое око Вед» (БДШ, (Дикшит. Шанкар Балакришна. Английский пер. Бхаратия Джйотиш Шастры,1969.) стр. XXVI).

«Сиддханта» безусловно, касается таких трактатов, как «Сурья-сиддханта». Вамшидхара не удовлетворен объяснением, которое он дал до этого. Он продолжает, чтобы формулировку основной проблемы:

Что ж, как тогда можно объяснить противоречие между «Бхагаватой» и джьотиша-шастрой, или наукой астрономии? В «Бхагавате» говорится, что размер Джамбудвипы 100 000 йоджан, в то время как астрономия утверждает, что размер Земли лишь 5 000 йоджан. Решение дается в «Голаларше». На основе этого текста ниже приводится краткое объяснение:

У Земли две формы. Одна - это особая форма (вишеша) больших размеров, а другая - малая сферическая форма, описанная в джьотиша-шастра. Парикшит задавал Шри Шуке, великому йогину, вопросы на эту тему, и тот отвечал [в ШБ 5.16.4]: «О царь, я попробую рассказать об основных ее областях, таких как Бхулока (бхугола)*.
__________________________________________________________________________________________
*Бху-голака-вишешам- «конкретное описание Бхулоки [земли] » (ШБ 3.16.4, русское издание)
__________________________________________________________________________________________

Я сообщу тебе их названия, опишу, как они выглядят, какие имеют размеры, и назову их отличительные признаки». В джьоти-шашастре слово "бхугола" относится к Земле как к яйцу из глины, а слово «вишеша» или "особый, относится к круглому золотому яйцу, описанному в Пуранах.

Здесь проводится ясное различие между Землей нашего опыта, диаметр которой 5000 йоджан согласно джьотиша-шастре, и другой Землей «большого размера», описанной Шукадевой Госвами. Число 5000 йоджан - это простое округление данного в «Сиддханта-широмани» диаметра Земли 4967 иоджан.

Землей «большого размера» можно считать либо сферическую внутреннюю полость вселенной, либо диск Бху-мандалы. Обе эти структуры состоят из элемента земли, и обе имеют диаметр около 500 миллионов йоджан.

Тем не менее, поскольку Бху-мандала делится на семь двип и океанов, то вполне оправдано, что «большая Земля» в действительности должна соответствовать Бху-мандале. Затем Вамшидхара цитирует ряд стихов из «Бхагаватам», чтобы проиллюстрировать свой постулат, касающийся существования двух земель:

Во Второй песне утверждается, йогинирйана [ШБ 2.2.28]: «достигший особой [Земли], или вишеши, становится бесстрашным». В Пятой песни также говорился [5.20.35): «Есть другая Земля, состоящая из чистого золота. Ее сверкающая поверхность отражает пододбно зеркалу», и так далее.

Также в Третьей песни (3.26.52] утверждается: «Это вселенское яйцо, или вселенную в форме яйца, называют проявлением материальной энергии (вишеша). Каждая последующая ее оболочка в десять раз больше предыдущей». В Пятой песни [5.25.2]: «Вся эта необъятная Вселенная (кшити-мандалам, или Земля-мандала] покоится на одной из тысяч голов Господа Анантадевы и похожа на белое горчичное зерно». Образ горчичного зерна говорит о ее сферичности. В «Кардама-внхаре» [3.23.43] также говорится: "Показав жене полную чудес шарообразную [голам] вселенную Бхувах] вместе со всем, что в ней есть, великий йог Кардама возвратился в свою хижину».

В Десятой песни [10.8.37] утверждается: «Она [Яшода] увидела у Него во рту все движущиеся и неподвижные существа, космическое пространство и все стороны горизонта вместе с горами, островами, океанами, поверхностью Земли [бху-гола], реющим над ней ветром, с огнем, луной и звездами». На основе таких доказательств каждый должен принять существование двух
Земель.

Некоторые из этих стихов иллюстрир:ют значение терми- на вишеша, который использует Шукадева Госвами при описа- нии вселенной. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет значение слова вишеша, переводя его в ШБ 3.26.52 как «проявление материаль- ной энергии». Ссылка на вишешу в ШБ 2.2.28 подчеркивает тон- кие аспекты этой проявленной энергии, потому что это связано с тем, как йоги постигает тонкие формы, достигнув Сатьялоки.

Стихи 5.25.2 и 3.23.43 касаются сферы вселенной, а 10.8.37 повествует о том, как мать Яшода увидела земной шар во рту Кришны. Поскольку Вамшидхара ссылается на эти тексты в связи с двумя формами Земли, он недвусмысленно думает о Земле как о шаре. Похоже, он не проводит различий между диском Бху-мандалы и оболочкой вселенной. Упоминание стиха 5.20.35 вводит в круг реалий золотую Землю, которая расположена внутри кольца горы Локалоки на Бху-мандале. 

Говорится, что эта золотая Земля отражает свет как поверхность зеркала, и невозможно увидеть объект, упавший на нее. Для Вамшидхары это является ключом к решению дилеммы двух Земель. Он продолжает:

Хорошо, если это малая Земля, тогда где же другая, большая Земля? 
Ответ таков: большая Земля есть ничто иное как форма отражения [пратибимба-рупа] над орбитой астеризмов. Ее размер согласно ШБ 5.21.19 - «95 100 000 йоджан - расстояние, которое по своей орбите, пролегающей через Бху-мандалу, проходит Солнце».

Таким образом, она, грубо говоря, соответствует верхней части орбиты астеризмов. Здесь Вамшидхара предполагает, что малая Земля - эта та, на которой мы живем, в то время как большая Земля Пуран - это форма отражения, или пратибимба-рупа.

Слово бимба означает «зеркало», а пратибимба - «отражение». Бимба так- же может указывать на диск Солнца или Сауны, пратибимба может по аналогии указывать на отраженные в воде Солнце и Луну. В более абстрактном смысле бимба означает «изначальный объект или прототип», а пратибимба - «подделка или объект, с которым сравнивают прототип». Термин «астеризм» (или накшатра) означает «созвездие», а орбита астеризмов соответствует орбите, по которой движутся звезды, когда они вращаются вокруг Земли. Затем Вамшидхара объясняет идею большой Земли как отражения:

Тогда как же появляется отражение и почему оно имеет могу такую форму? Это можно объяснить так: вокруг Земли по диаметрам 5000 иоджан на отдалении в одну йоджану начинается сфера огня [анала-голах]. При этом над орбитой звезд, которые вдалеке кажутся маленькими, золотая Земля чистой формы образует световую завесу. Нам со всех сторон сияет космическое отражение.

Издалека большие объекты кажутся малыми, а из другого места малые объекты выглядят большими. Подобным образом небесные тела вселенной, такие как Луна, кажутся незначительными, в то время как земной шар под нашими ногами выглядит огромным.

Санскрит в этом отрывке труден для перевода. Однако основная мысль четко прослеживается: большая Земля - это отражение золотой Земли, упомянутое в ШБ 5.20.35. Там золотая Земля описывается как зеркало, и можно представить Землю, отражающуюся в гигантском шарообразном зеркале с малой Землей в центре и простирающуюся за пределами орбиты звезд.

Однако нужно заметить, что Бху-мандала, описанная в Пятой песни, населена живыми существами, и потому трудно представить себе, как ее можно толковать как отражение. Затем Вамшидхара обсуждает сферу огня, а также вводит в круг реалий область воды. Нам не встречалось какое-либо упоминание об этих реалиях в «Бхагавагам» или доступных джьотиша-шастра.

Однако Вамшидхара описывает сферу воды, ссылаясь на «Пулиша-сиддханту» (трактат, который, к сожалению, утерян): Как же обосновать существование сферы огня или анала- гола? Дело том, что от поверхности Земли и вплоть до границы орбит планет есть восемь типов ветров, начиная с авахи, а на границе двух стихий (земли и ветров) - простирается область воды, или джала-голах.

В «Пулиша-сиддханте» упоминается, что «зеркальная сфера воды есть место пересечения земли-воды (бху-вата) и ветра удваха, вследствие чего лучи Солнца и других светил кажутся одновременно отделенными и слившимися воедино. «Сурья-сиддханта» [12.46] утверждает: «Благодаря близости лучи Солнца навевают зной летом мирах девов)». Здесь «близость» и «дальность» не могли бы существовать без отражения сферы огня.

Сфера воды и сфера огня, очевидно, играют роль механизмма для отражения и преломления света. Согласно «Сиддханта-широмани» (СШБ1, стр. 127) известны семь ветров: аваха (или атмосфера), праваха, удваха, самваха, суваха, париваха и праваха. Толщина атмосферного слоя составляет 12 йоджан, а ветер праваха охватывает неподвижные звезды и планеты, гоня их в западном направлении с равномерной скоростью.

Из этого следует, что регион воды должен быть выше звезд и планет, потому что он связан с ветром Удвахой. Затем Вамшидхара утверждает, что Шукадева Госвами следовал традиции Пуран, описывая большую Землю и вскользь намекая на малую величиною 50000 иоджан:

В соответствии с Пуранами Шукадева Госвами рассказывал о большом размере Земли и лишь намекал на идею малой Земли; так некоторые решают эту дилемму. Подобным образам, хотя и существует противоречие, касающееся небесной сферы, оно нейтрализуется.

На наш взгляд это существенный момент. Как правило, «Бхагаватам» говорит о Бху-мандале, подразумевая Землю. Ссылка на Бху-голу, или земной шар, в основном касается сферы вселенной; особых упоминаний о земном шаре с окружностью 5000 йоджан нет. Однако есть сссылки, такие как ШБ 10.8.37, приведенная выше, которые, упоминая Бху-голу, указывают на нашу Землю. Кроме того, идея сферической Земли находит свое недвусмысленное подтверждение в ШБ 5.21.8-9: Солнце восходит в месте, противоположном месту захода.

Однако сложно понять, зачем Шукадева Госвами подробно описывал бы отражение, косвенно намекая на настоящую Землю. В нашем понимании, "большая Земля» соответствует реальности, которую непосредственно воспринимают личности на уровне сознания Шукадевы Госвами, в то время как «малая Земля» соответствует реальности, которую ощущают на обыкновенном уровне человеческого сознания. Две Земли - это определенные аспекты онтологического бытия, но связь между ними многомерна: ее невозможно охарактеризовать в терминах преломления света в привычном трехмерном пространстве.

Исходя из этой идеи, обе Земли суть отражения, в абстрактном смысле, фундаментальной реальности. В заключительной части своего комментария Вамшидхара использует идею отражения для толкования ряда стихов из Пятой песни. Во-первых, он комментирует ШБ 5.21.2, где космическое пространство, или антарикша, сравнивается с пустотой между двумя половинами пшеничного зерна.

По этой аналогии, нижняя половинка зерна соответствует полушарию вселенной, охватывающему Бху-мандалу и океан Гарбходака, а верхняя половинка - полушарию, охватывающему высшие планетные системы. Пространство между двумя половинками зерна соответствует тонкой плоской шайбе пространства между нижним и верхним полушариями.

Это пространство, или антарикша, граничит снизу с плоскостью Бху-мандалы, а сверху - с параллельной плоскостью Бхуварлоки. Прокомментировав этот стих, Вампидхара обращается к ШБ 5.21.3: ШБ 5.21.3 утверждает: «В середине этого космического пространства [антарикши] сияет великое и могущественное Солнце».

Это значит, что сфера воды является кажущимся центром антарикши. Подобно тому, как у антарикши нет центра, так и в сфере воды отсутствует центр (середина) вследствие ее сферичности. Поэтому Солнце, которое там парит, есть не что иное, как форма отражения [пратибимба-рупена].

Но настоящий солнечный диск [бимба-рупена] находится на расстоянии 125 000 йоджан от центра Земли. ШБ 5.21.3 повествует, что Солнце парит в середине пространственного диска антарикши между параллельными плоскостями Бху-мандалы и Бхуварлоки (см. также ШБ 5.20.43).
Однако Вамшидхара возражает, что у пространства не бывает середины, и идет дальше, выдвигая идею, что видимое присутствие Солнца в середине пространства суть иллюзия, порожденная его отражением от сферы воды. Затем он резюмирует, что настоящее Солнце удалено от земного шара на 125 000 йоджан.

Санскрит здесь краток и труднопереводим, но суть утверждения Вамшидхары сводится к следующему: Земля - это малый шар, а Солнце вращается вокруг него на расстоянии не более 125 000 йоджан. Процесс отражения создает видимость, что оно парит на гораздо большей дистанции.

Шрила Прабхупада указывает на тот факт, что высота Солнца над Бху-мандалой - 100 0000 йоджан. Однако из этого не следует, что Солнце кружится относительно центра земного шара по орбите радиусом 100 000 йоджан. В действительности Бху-мандала - это плоскость, а не шар. И «Бхагаватам» описывает, что Солнце двигается по большой орбите параллельно этой плоскости и очень близко к ней. В главе 3 мы выяснили, что эта плоскость соответствует эклиптике. Однако Вамшидхара выдвигает идею, что не следует буквально принимать стих ШБ 5.21.7:

ШБ 5.21.7 повествует [перефразируя]: «Мудрецы говорят, что окружность горы Манасоттары - 95 000 000 йоджан. Значения слов следующие: "манacac" означает "Луна", уттарах" - "другие после Луны, вплоть до Сатурна". Согласно джьотиша-шастра размер ее орбиты в сумме с орбитой Сатурна составляет 126 800 000 йоджан.

Здесь кольцеобразная гора Манасоттара, определяющая орбиту Солнца, косвенно отождествляется с Луной, Сатурном и планетами между ними. В джьотиша-шастра стандартный порядок планет выглядит так: Луна, Меркурий, Венера, Солнце, Марс, Юпитер и Сатурн.

В главе 4 мы объяснили разницу между этим порядком и порядком, данным в «Бхагаватам». Также в «Сурья-сиддханте» размер орбиты Сатурна оценивается как 127 688 255 йоджан (С 2, стр. 87). Затем Вамшидхара анализирует ШБ 5.20.33: По утверждению ШБ 5.20.43: «Солнце расположено в середине вселенной. Расстояние от Солнца до края вселенной [андаголы, или ,,яйцеобразной сферы"] составляет 250 миллионов йоджан". Значения слов следующие: «Солнца» означает «отраженного Солнца», «яйцеобразная сфера» означает «окружность золотого яйца».

Расстояние между ними составляет 250 миллионов йоджан. В ШБ 5.20.43 также сказано: «Если смотреть по вертикали, Солнце расположено в середине вселенной, в области - между дйаус и бхуми [Бхуварлокой и Бхурлокой, или раем и Землей], которая называется антарикшей, космическим пространством».

Выражение "дйав-абхумйох" указывает на орбиту астеризмов и Земли. "Иад антарам" означает «в середине яйца (то есть золотого яйца)». Под Солнцем здесь подразумевается Солнце, отраженное сферой воды. Вот так это следует понимать. Этот стих утверждает, что по вертикали Солнце находится на полпути между верхом и низом вселенского яйца.

Оно парит в области антарикши, между плоскостями Бхурлоки (или Бху-мандалы) и Бхуварлоки. Вамшидхара интерпретирует Солнце, упомянутое в этом стихе, как отражение настоящего Солнца. Однако мы полагаем, что здесь имеется в виду настоящее Солнце, двигающееся в плоскости эклиптики.

В этой связи, заметим, что радиус орбиты Солнца по данным современной астрономии (в геоцентрической интерпретации) - 93 миллиона миль. Для сравнения, радиус орбиты Солнца - 15 750 000 йоджан - вдоль горы Манасоттары составляет приблизительноно 79 миллионов миль при 5 милях на йоджану и 126 миллионов общем и целом, комментарий Вамшидхары на ШБ 5.20.38 показывает, что концепция Пятой песни была источником сомнений и предметом полемики среди вайшнавов XVII века.

Причина этого сомнения коренится в кажущемся противоречии между пуранической космологией, изложенной в Пятой песни, и джьотиша-шастра. Джъотиша-шастру рассматривали как «око Вед», и она, казалось, объясняла обозримую реальность.

Скрупулезное изучение ведической космологии и астрономии выявляет наличие глубокой и точной отрасли знания, несмотря на то, что оно дошло да нас во фрагментарной форме.

Он заключает:

Таким образом, нет сомнений в очевидности того факта, что благодаря здравым доводам на тему истины, священная «Бхагавата», будучи словами верховного апты [авторитетa], есть средство доказательства, неопровержимое и находящееся с выводами всех наук.

Из этих слов явствует, что во времена Вамшидхары, как и в настоящее время, нужно было доказывать неопровержимость «Бхагаватам».

Мы полагаем, что на протяжении долгого времени материальное знание древней ведической цивилизации было в беспорядке, и это коснулось бы даже ведической духовной науки, если бы не последовательность Господа Чайтаньи и идущих по его стопам ачарьев. Однако это не означает, что мы должны критиковать ведическое материальное знание, а затем подобным образов усомниться в ведической духовной науке.

Однако ее описание Земли абсолютно разнилось с «большой Землей», имеющей размер 500 миллионов йоджан, так ярко описанной в Пятой песни. В этой книге мы пришли к выводу, что противоречие между пуранической космологией и джьотиша-шастрой можно разрешить и что обе они являются органичными составляющими изначальной ведической традиции. Это также было основным тезисом Вамшидхары.


Ричард.Л. Томпсон. Ведическая космография и астрономия, Приложение 1

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Планеты как шары в пространстве*



Когда художники изображают сцену, как Господь Вараха поднимает Землю, утонувшую в океане, они рисуют Землю в виде знакомого нам шара. Однако санскритские стихи Шримад Бхагаватам, описывающе эту лилу не содержат  ни каких слов относительно сферической формы Земли, а Вишну Пурана говорит, что Господь Вараха поднимал всю Бху-мандалу. Описание говорит, что после того, как Земля вышла из вод, Господь Вараха разделил ее на семь больших континентов, как это было ранее. Из этого можно заключить, что та "земля", которую поднимал Господь, включала семь двип Бху-мандалы. (Уилсон. Х.Х. Вишну  Пурана/пер., том. 1.,1864)

Вайшнавский комментатор Вамшидхара в своём комментарии на ШБ 5.20.38 также подчёркивает, что земля поднятая Господом Варахой, является Бху-мандалой (см. главу 9).

В Пятой песне Шримад-Бхагаватам Земля недвусмысленно описывается  как гиганский диск Бху-мандала. Слово бху-голам или "земной шар", как правило, относится к сфере Вселенной, и Бхагаватам, похоже, не делает прямых ссылок на Землю как маленький шар. Однако, астрономические сиддханты утверждают что Землю - это маленький шар; ту же мысль можно обнаружить в нижеследующих стихах из Пятой Песни:

Когда Солнце восходит с одной стороны Сумеру, то с другой стороны, в точке, диаметрально противоположной точке восхода, можно наблюдать его закат, а когда с одной стороны Солнце достигает зенита, то с другой стороны, в диаметрально противоположной точке, наступает полночь. Если жители областей, расположенных по одну сторону Сумеру, наблюдают закат, то по другую сторону горы, в диаметрально противоположной точке, закат, разумеется, не виден. (ШБ 5.21.8-9)

Мы выяснии, что в ведические времена Землю понимали как шар и также как частью Бху-мандалы. Поэтому резонно спросить: "Соответствует ли другие части Бху-мандалы шарам в некотором смысле?"
Действительно, Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно возвращался к идее планет, которые в форме шаровплавают в пространстве.
Поскольку этот момент очень важен, мы рассмотрим подробно некоторые из его утверждений:

1) Земля плавает в пространстве среди миллионов других планет, и на всех на них есть огромные горы и океаны. Она плавает, потому что Кришна вошел в нее, как говорится в Бхагавад- гите (гам-авишья), точно так же, как он входит в атом". (Учение царицы Кунти, стр. 174)

2) "Разместившись с Арджуной в своей колеснице, Кришна отправился насевер, пересекая множество планетных систем. Они описаны в Шримад-Бхага-ватам как Саптадвипа. "Двипа" означает "остров". Эти планеты иногда описаны в ведической литературе, как "двипы". Планета, на которой мы живем, называется Джамбудвипа. Внешнее пространство представляется огромным воздушным океаном, в этом воздушном океане - множество островов, которыми являются различные планеты. На каждой планете есть и океаны. На некоторых - океаны соленой воды, а на некоторых - молочные океаны. На других - океаны вина, а на третьих океаны масла или ги". (Кришна Верховная Личность Бога, т.2 стр.458) . Похожий отрывок есть там же в томе 1, стр.28-29.

3) "Планеты называются "двипами". Космос подобен воздушному океану. Точно также, как в водном океане существуют острова, эти планеты являются островами в океане пространства, и называются они "двипами" (ЧЧ МЛ 20.218 комм.)" Этот комментарий начинается с цитирования санскритского текста из Сиддханта-широмани, описывающего семь двип Бху-ман-далы, и таким образом, Шрила Прабхупада, очевидно, не привязывает двипы к южному полушарию.

4) "Иногда планеты в пространстве называются островами. Мы знаем много видов островов в океане, и точно также, планеты, являющиеся островами в пространстве, делятся на четырнадцать "лок".
Когда Прийаврата завел свою колесницу за Солнце, он создал семь различных типов океанов и планетарных систем, которые имеют общее название Бху-мандала, или Бхулока (ШБ 5.1.31 комм.)

5) В соответствии с ведическим толкованием, вся вселенная рассматривается как океан пространства. В этом океане есть бесчисленные планеты, каждая из которых называется "двипа", или "остров". (ШБ 8.19.19 комм.)

6) "Планеты плавают как невесомые шары в воздухе, только при определен-ных условиях. Когда эти условия нарушаются планеты могут падать в океан Гарбходака, который покрывает половину сферы Вселенной. Другая сфера - это вместилище бесчисленных планетных систем. Существование планет во взвешенном виде в невесомом пространстве обусловлено внутренним строением самих планет. (ШБ 2.7.1 комм)

7) "В Шримад-Бхагаватам" (2.7.13 комм.,1.3.41 комм. и 3.15.2 комм.) отмечено, что вся Вселенная состоит из миллионов планет, и что многие из них невозможно увидеть невооруженным взглядом". В этих выдержках Шрила Прабхупада рассматривает семь двип Бху-мандалы как планетарную систему, состоящую из множества сфер, плавающих в пространстве. Он сравнивает внешнее пространство с воздушным океаном, а словом "двипа" обозначает остров, парящий в этом воздушном океане. Так как Бхагаватам не рассматривает двипы как отдельные шары, то возникает вопрос, не дает ли Бхагаватам метафорическое описание вселенной, и если так, то насколько далеко мы можем зайти в косвенной трактовке этого описания?

Заметим, что стих, из отрывок 4 относится к стиху, в котором говорится, что Махараджа Прийаврата создал семь двип и океанов Бху-мандалы с помощью ободов колёс своей колесницы. Представить себе, как очень большая колесница могла оставить после себя концентрические колеи, которые образовали океаны и острова, очень легко, но вообразить, как она могла произвести систему сферических планет - трудно.

Отвечая на поставленный вопрос, мы полагаем, что иногда можно давать косвенные интерпретации Бхагаватам, но это следует делать осторожно в соответствии с общим смыслом текста и традицией парампары. Согласно ведической литературе вселенную очень трудно понять, поэтому совершенное детальное описание в современном западном стиле невозможно.

Всякое описание может характеризовать лишь ограниченный аспект совокупной peaльности, и для этого описание должно оперировать знакомыми представлениями и образами.

Следовательно, любое описание вселенной в некоторой степени должно быть косвенным и метафорическим. Изучая какое-либо утверждение и пытаясь его понять, мы неизбежно интерпретируем его в контексте множества фундаментальных допущений, некоторые из которых мы можем даже не сознавать.

Таким образом, как мы уже выяснили, буквальное чтение текста это тоже интерпретация, которая может быть неправильной. 
Каков же тогда правильный ключ к пониманию текста?

Мы полагаем, что он в искренней попытке исследователя проникнуть в дух текста как целого, и попытке осознать смысл, заложенный автором. Поскольку автор пишет неизменно в контексте какой-то традиции, это также означает погружение в эту традицию попытке ассимилировать ее мировоззрение.

До сих пор мы представляли картину ведической космологии, основанную на наблюдении, что ведическая литература использует знакомые трехмерные образы для описания изначально не трехмерной материальной и духовной реальности. Исходя из этой интерпретации, был использован простейший образ диска Бху-мандалы для описания многомерной картины, в которой Земля рассматривается с различных точек зрения соответственно уровням чувственного восприятия. 

Также был использован простейший пример путешествия в открытом космосе, чтобы описать противоречащее трехмерной картине мира йогическое перемещение.

Если мы остановимся на этой интерпретации ведического мировоззрения, тогда один из путей для понимания идеи двип как островов в космосе следующий. Как Земля, которая является частью Бху-мандалы, кажется маленьким шаром нашим обычным чувствам, так и разные части Бху-мандалы (и прочие регионы вселенной) могут восприниматься как плавающие в космосе шары существами на данном уровне сенсорного развития.

На основе одной лишь логики мы предложили бы эту идею только как экспериментальное предположение. Однако, поскольку Шрила Прабхупада пишет, придерживаясь традиции парампары, мы полагаем, что эта идея Бху-мандалы как системы парящих планетных шаров должна гармонировать со всей ведической литературой. Просто тот образ Бху-мандалы, который в ней представлен, согласуется с известным сенсорным уровнем

Ричард Л. Томпсон. Ведическая космография и астрономия

----------


## Sebastyan

> а Земля зиждется на 4 слонах, которые, когда устают, двигают головой, что вызывает землетрясения (Рамаяна, Бала-Канда). 
> В-общем, у меня это вызывает некое недоумение.
> 
> ...
> 
> В-общем, буду признателен, если вы поможете разобраться в этом


Скорее всего, тут язык аллегорий, когда информация не могла быть воспринята в прямом виде и ее доносили через такое символическое изложение.
Сегодня нам хорошо известно, что Солнечная система находится в галактике Млечный путь, имеющей четыре  рукава (хобота) - это рукав Персея, Лебедя, Центавра и Стрельца. Поскольку именно галактика с ее рукавами держит нашу Солнечную систему, то и говорят, что хоботы слонов держат Землю... 



> В окрестностях Солнца удается отследить участки двух спиральных рукавов, которые удалены от нас примерно на 3 тыс. световых лет. По созвездиям, где наблюдаются эти участки, им дали название *рукав Стрельца и рукав Персея*. Солнце расположено почти посередине между этими спиральными ветвями. Но сравнительно близко от нас (по галактическим меркам), в созвездии Ориона, проходит еще один, не очень четко выраженный рукав — *рукав Ориона*, который считается ответвлением одного из основных спиральных рукавов Галактики.
> 
> http://mazzarino.livejournal.com/337683.html

----------


## Sebastyan

> В Пятой песне Шримад-Бхагаватам Земля недвусмысленно описывается как гиганский диск Бху-мандала.


Нет, этот диск есть область (плоскость) орбит  Солнечной системы, а сама наша Солнечная система называется  "Вселенной" или Брахмандой.
В Ведах "Вселенные"  - это солнечные (точнее звездные) системы, а вовсе не та Вселенная, о которой говорят современные астрономы, понимая под Вселенной совокупность галактик)


*Наша Брахманда*



Доказательства о соответствии размеров Бхумандалы орбитам нашей Солнечной системы можно найти в видеоролике института Бхактиведанты

----------


## Пудов Андрей

В джьотише нет таких планет как плутон, уран и нептун. Выдумки N-ASS'A.

----------


## Sebastyan

> нет таких планет как плутон, уран и нептун. Выдумки N-ASS'A.


Естественно таких названий там не может быть, это относительно современные знания, там есть расстояния, которые соответствуют орбитам этих планет.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Ваше видение, я волен с ним не соглашаться, я скорее соглашусь, что обманщики из НАСА и различные совки не были нигде, что все снимки фотошоп, всё видео с орбиты подделка, тем более киноиндустрия позволяет. Сейчас можно подделать всё -- видео, голос, снимки. Программы для первых двух видов деятельности уже разработаны для спецслужб, сейчас только прощупывают, насколько спрос будет огромен, чтобы денег заработать на невежественных массах. Фактчекинг большая наука, существует даже сайт, где можно тренироваться создавать фейковые новости.

Я больше поверю, что твердь земная плоская, что средневековые художники из Индии рисовали правильно -- то есть рисовали землю плоской, что за формой земли стоит Гениальнейший Разум Бога. Верить в гравитацию и т.д. значит быть имперсоналистом. Поддерживает всё на земле лишь Ишвара Вишну и Его подчинённые слуги-вайшнавы, обладающие огромным чудеснейшим потенциалом.

И больше поверю в то, что другие острова (двипы) скрыты за ледниками, что никакого кругосветного путешествия не могло быть. Майя есть магическая энергия Всевышнего для непреданных. Она может ввести в заблуждение всех, кто желает обмануть и кто желает быть обманутым.

----------


## Sebastyan

> я скорее соглашусь, что обманщики из НАСА и различные совки не были нигде, что все снимки фотошоп, всё видео с орбиты подделка, тем более киноиндустрия позволяет. Сейчас можно подделать всё -- видео, голос, снимки.


У Вас тут всё в кучу смешалось. Конечно, американцы не были на Луне, вся высадка отснята в павильоне, но это был не тупой обман, как Вы полагаете, а умная спецоперация.
Наивно и глупо веровать, что все без исключения ученые, связанные с космосом врут и участвуют в заговоре про сокрытию плоской Земли, это просто махровое невежество так думать.




> Я больше поверю, что твердь земная плоская, что средневековые художники из Индии рисовали правильно -- то есть рисовали землю плоской, что за формой земли стоит Гениальнейший Разум Бога.


Это гуна невежества застилает Ваш разум, заставляя верить в модель плоской Земли, популярной в дикие, тёмные, варварские времена человечества:





> Верить в гравитацию и т.д. значит быть имперсоналистом. Поддерживает всё на земле лишь Ишвара Вишну и Его подчинённые слуги-вайшнавы, обладающие огромным чудеснейшим потенциалом.


Когда говорят, что Бог всё держит, это значит, что весь мир находится в нём, материальный мир - это колебания на трансцендентной форме Бога, именно поэтому гравитация и прочие силы дают адекватное описание реальности, наивно думать, что Ишвара держаит этот мир руками,  гравитация, пространство и время - это и есть проявления такого удерживания.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

В дикие, тёмные, варварские времена верят материалисты, это выдумка масонов века "Просвящения", "Ренессанса". "Шеол" слово даже не на английском, где Гарбходакашайи Вишну, где Била-сварга, что за Great Deep, Великая Глубина, это христианская мура. Даже у прабхупадануг больше знаний.

----------


## Sebastyan

> "Шеол" слово даже не на английском, где Гарбходакашайи Вишну, где Била-сварга, что за Great Deep, Великая Глубина, это апарадха.


Это типичная плоская Земля из темных времен:




> Вавилонское представление о Земле и небе. Под выпуклой Землей находятся «нижние воды», а над небесной «твердью» — «высшие воды». Внутренность неба освещена Солнцем, а над небом живут боги. 
> 
> 
> Библейская картина вселенной, весьма напоминающая представление о мире древних вавилонян. Земля покоится на столбах и окружена «нижними водами». Над нею находится твердое небо, образующее небесный океан — «высшие воды». К «тверди» прикреплены светила; в ней также имеются «окошки», из которых льется дождевая вода, когда они открыты.(Оригинальный рисунок автора).
> http://vzgljadnamir.narod.ru/bibliot...ML/Gurev02.htm

----------


## Sebastyan

> Мне понятно, с кем я имею дело.


Это не Вам, а Вашей аханкаре понятно, потому что возбудились неочищенные самскары и выдали предвзятое, обусловленное решение:

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Ладно, мир. Я всё равно больше придерживаюсь вот этой точки зрения, озвученной в статье Майешвары даса:



> The TOVP management are perhaps afraid of rejecting the globe concept for fear of looking foolish in the eyes of the world. The idea of the TOVP thus engaging in a Varahadeva-style epic battle with Nasasura (NASA) to expose their globe hoax is unfortunately not likely to happen any-time soon; sadly, the present TOVP cosmologists are themselves victims of NASA's propaganda.


http://www.harekrsna.com/sun/editori...rials13943.htm

----------


## Sebastyan

> to expose their globe


Нечего там разоблачать. Земля, действительно, шарообразна, не там копаете.

Тонкость в другом, под Вселенной Веды понимают совсем не то, к чему мы привыкли, там Вселенная - это всего лишь солнечная система, творение Брахмы и ничего более.
Мы же под Вселенной привыкли понимать всё мироздание, совокупность галактик с их миллиардами звездных систем, в этом различие.

Идея плоской Земли не случайна, это навязывается, как способ ломки мировоззрения, манипулирования сознанием доверчивых граждан




> Налицо применение технологии окон Овертона (Окна Овертона в холодной войне. О том, как они работают).  Для легализации идеи плоской Земли технология окон Овертона находится в самом начале: Как это смело! Вот вам свидетели того, что Земля плоская, вот какое прекрасное видео они предоставили, вот какие «продвинутые любители» запустили самодельную ракету, но она упёрлась в нечто на высоте 100 км! – наверняка это небесный свод! А то что «продвинутые любители» принимают сигналы на свои телеприёмники со спутников, летающих по геостационарной орбите на высоте около 40 000 км над экватором не в счёт! Немыслимое и абсурдное переходит в радикальное. Дальнейшее развитие событий см. по пунктам технологии окон Овертона (ЕЩЁ РАЗ ОБ ОКНАХ ОВЕРТОНА). *Очевидна очередная попытка изменить логику социального поведения людей, коренным образом ломая их мировоззрение*.
> http://www.kpe.ru/files/pdf/2016/201..._flat_land.pdf

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я больше поверю, что 
>  средневековые художники из Индии рисовали правильно -- то есть рисовали землю плоской, что за формой земли стоит Гениальнейший Разум Бога.




Шрила Прабхупада в нескольких лекциях и в Шримад Бхагаватам говорит о нашей планете, как о Земном Шаре.
Например тут 
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/30/44

Кто-то может привести его противоположные утверждения или стихи Шримад Бхагаватам?
Простите, возможно это уже было в начале темы, я не вникала во всю тему, слишком большие тексты)

----------


## Пудов Андрей

На английском "These trees had covered the *entire surface of the world*". На санскрите это слово "Gam" -- the world, the earth, the cow, the planets, the whole world, the heavenly planets, the entire planet, the surface of the globe, the surface of the land (перевод: мир, земля, корова, планеты, весь мир, райские планеты, вся планета, поверхность шара, поверхность земли).
Вполне возможно, что планета шарообразная, вполне возможно, что Шеша чудесным образом удерживает кружащийся шар на одной из своих голов.



> Возвышенным, славным качествам всемогущего Анантадевы нет предела. Сила Его поистине безгранична. Он самодостаточен, и в то же время Он поддерживает все сущее. Пребывая в Своей обители, расположенной под низшими планетными системами, Он без труда держит на Себе целую вселенную.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> ведическая наука автоматически преобразует человека, то есть нельзя понимать санкхйю и оставаться на материальном плане, это не академическое знание.





> Из приведённой цитаты, однако, следует, что чтобы видеть другие локи надо менять наше сознание, а не путешествовать по космосу.





> Поэтому, чтобы попасть на луну, то есть увидеть луну, надо изменить только самого себя.





> Потому прасад и киртан могут быть гораздо более эффективны, чем целые диссертации.


Если это так, то пора подтвердить это на практике, показать действенность этого на личном примере:  
 - продемонстрировать личное мистического виденье Чандралоки, других лок, двип или варш 
 - если это сложно, можно объяснить природу шаманских миров, виденья этих миров и путешествий туда. Говорилось, что это задворки, так хотя бы задворки кому-то по силам?  
 - если и это сложно, можно продемонстрировать изменённость своего сознания иначе: объясняя образы из гимнов Ригведы. Например, образы из гимна-загадки 1.164: они хороши тем, что и достаточно мистичны, и их объяснения есть брахманах, поэтому можно будет сравнить ваше виденье и виденье шастр и так реально оценить истинность вашего виденья. 
 - если и это сложно, можно иначе: подобрать и использовать только ведические термины вместо материалистических "квантовый", "другие измерения" и т.п. Эти термины придумали сциентисты  в 20 веке, вы осознали пагубность сциентизма, поэтому было бы хорошо отказаться от них, приучаться мыслить и оперировать только ведическими терминами.

----------


## Амира

Того, кто на духовном уровне, просто не интересует никакое мистическое видение материальных миров. А тот, кого это интересует, еще не на духовном уровне, поэтому и получается такой парадокс. В книге "Шри Кришна-самхита" Бхактивинода Тхакур описывает свое мистическое видение духовного мира - это то, что интересует вайшнава и то к чему он стремится, все же остальное на самом деле настолько незначительно, что вайшнав даже никогда не думает об этом. Но тот, кто еще не на духовном уровне, пока не способен это понять. К тому же страсть материального познания или стремления не идет ни в какое сравнение с духовной страстью, хотя тоже бывает достаточно сильной. А привязанность к Кришне и любовь к Нему - это настоящая страсть, которая захватывает и не отпускает, это как безумие, которое проявляется в сильном неудержимом и неконтролируемом стремлении, нарушается вся жизнедеятельность организма, меняется и утончается деятельность всех органов чувств, поэтому и проявляются сверхспособности, без всякого акцента на них, т.е. стремления их развить. Преданный начинает видеть, слышать и чувствовать то, на что не способны другие. Так естественных путем проявляются различные мистические способности, но так как преданные сосредоточены только на Кришне, то и способности получаются направленными только на Кришну. Обычных же людей больше интересуют материальные чудеса, так как духовное им неинтересно из-за отсутствия веры и кажется им лишь сказкой или фантазией.

----------


## Valentin Dolgov

«4.1. Сверхъестественные силы возникают благодаря рождению, растениям, мантрам, подвижничеству или созерцанию»

Отрывок из книги
Йога-сутры Патанджали.

Видимо, в наше время наиболее просто за счет фармакологии достичь близкого многим «трансцендентного» и при использовании имеющихся дефиниций просто не изложить полученный опыт: глубины семантики не хватит?? для выражения более подходит перегруженный символизм, танцы, «перекручивание» самого себя до распада и много т.д.?? Для каждого явления свой язык?? Имеющимися словарными единицами кажется таким пошлым выражение глубин, да еще и бе рифмы?? зато свирепо много пафоса.. «Дорогого», порой, для слушателя.. видимо - не стоит забывать, что если результат - не Милость, то плод таких грандиозных стараний/потуг/усилий, что если без них - то лучше молчать, а если с ними - естественно молчать??

----------


## Амира

> «4.1. Сверхъестественные силы возникают благодаря рождению, растениям, мантрам, подвижничеству или созерцанию»
> 
> Отрывок из книги
> Йога-сутры Патанджали.


Конечно, ведь все происходит по одним и тем же законам. И поэтому какие бы цитаты мы не взяли путь бхакти уже включает в себя все эти элементы и рождение и мантры и подвижничество и созерцание и т.д. 




> Имеющимися словарными единицами кажется таким пошлым выражение глубин, да еще и бе рифмы??


Глубины не передать словами, можно только выразить свои ощущения этих глубин и описать их несовершенными словами. Есть много книг опысывающие сокровенное, но смысл не в том чтобы их изучить и понять - это невозможно, а в том чтобы узнать их в себе, когда они проявятся, так что без личных усилий, стремлений и достижений никак.




> видимо - не стоит забывать, что если результат - не Милость, то плод таких грандиозных стараний/потуг/усилий, что если без них - то лучше молчать, а если с ними - естественно молчать??


В преданном служении все основано на милости, так как результаты не достижимы собственными усилиями как бы мы не старались. Зачем молчать об этом? Чайтанья-чаритамрита описывает все сокровенные чувства Господа Чайтаньи, Бхактивинода Тхакур описывает свои еще более сокровенные видения и кстати объясняет почему он это делает.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
> Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде
> Ведическая литература предоставляет нам довольно необычную картину строения вселенной. Оказывается, что Солнце - это полубог Сурья на своей колеснице, Луна появилась из молочного океана, планеты двигаются под воздействием космического ветра (ШБ 5.23.3), а Земля зиждется на 4 слонах, которые, когда устают, двигают головой, что вызывает землетрясения (Рамаяна, Бала-Канда). 
> В-общем, у меня это вызывает некое недоумение.
> Хотел бы поинтересоваться у преданных, принимают ли они данное знание в повседневной жизни. Я знаю, что некоторые преданные пытаються совместить западную и ведическую концепции. Они принимают Джамбу-Двипу, то есть остров, но в то же время представляют Землю как голубой вращающийся шарик. Правильно ли это?
> В-общем, буду признателен, если вы поможете разобраться в этом
> С уважением,
> Александр


А как, скажите пожалуйста, можно применять в повседневной жизни ведическую космогонию?  :smilies:  Как можно человеку применять в своей крошечной жизни такую дисциплину, которая существенно превосходит размеры и возможности человека?
Ну разве что удивляться творением Кришны и приговаривать с любовью и преданностью: "Велик Создатель!"
Ну то есть размышляя на данные темы, совершать такую форму бхакти, как "смаранам".

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> А как, скажите пожалуйста, можно применять в повседневной жизни ведическую космогонию?  Как можно человеку применять в своей крошечной жизни такую дисциплину, которая существенно превосходит размеры и возможности человека?
> Ну разве что удивляться творением Кришны и приговаривать с любовью и преданностью: "Велик Создатель!"
> Ну то есть размышляя на данные темы, совершать такую форму бхакти, как "смаранам".


Мне нравится как на похожий вопрос ответил Враджендра Кумар прабху:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19491

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Если это так, то пора подтвердить это на практике, показать действенность этого на личном примере:


А кому и зачем? Практическое применение Санкхьи совсем не в демонстрациях.

В одной стороны, практическое приложение теории Санкхьи это аштанга йога, с другой стороны, когда Господь Капила закончил описание Санкхьи, Его мать спросила: "А делать-то что?" Ответом было "Слушай повествования об играх Господа."

Автор этих книг, на которые я здесь ссылаюсь, сам однажды сказал, что главный результат его работ это то, что он придя с работы домой горит желанием повторять мантру. В его случае это желание пришло благодаря более глубокому пониманию, как устроен и работает мир.

Его новая книга, Moral Materialism: A Semantic Theory of Ethical Naturalism, описывает работу обычного бизнеса и обычных организаций опираясь на всё ту же Санкхью - все те же три гуны, те же пять видов праны и так далее, только приложение другое, и без санскритской теримологии. В конце концов понимаешь, что "ничто ново под луной" - что вселенная, что работа - всё работает по одним и тем же законам, и когда это видно, то реклама всяких там бизнес школ и их счастливых выпускников перестаёт быть привлекательной. Становится *видно*, что ничего нового в этом нет, и что "нет иного пути, нет иного пути, нет иного пути".

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Мне нравится как на похожий вопрос ответил Враджендра Кумар прабху:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19491


Ну да  :smilies:  Или еще проще: 



> ...когда Господь Капила закончил описание Санкхьи, Его мать спросила: "А делать-то что?" Ответом было "Слушай повествования об играх Господа."

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Автор этих книг, на которые я здесь ссылаюсь, сам однажды сказал, что главный результат его работ это то, что он придя с работы домой горит желанием повторять мантру. В его случае это желание пришло благодаря более глубокому пониманию, как устроен и работает мир.


Тут, тут и тут я предлагаю откликнуться тем, кто имеет вкус к повторению Имён. Предлагаю отписаться там же тем, кто горит желанием повторять мантру после изучения ведической космологии. При этом я не прошу подробно изливать душу, можно просто кратко написать "я".

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я буду немного рассказывать из этой книги. Книга называется «Шри Кришна Чайтанья». Она написана одним из учеников Бхактисидханты Сарасвати, доктором Нишикантой Саньялом. В сущности, это первое произведение, которое подробно излагает жизнь Господа Чайтаньи с точки зрения гаудия вайшнавов на английском языке. 

До этого Бхактивинода Тхакур написал маленькую книгу «Шри Чайтанья. Его учение», которое содержит самую суть учения Господа Чайтаньи и Его краткую биографию, но следуя по стопам Бхактивинода Тхакура и по непосредственным указаниям Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати доктор Нишиканта Саньял изложил жизнь Господа Чайтаньи специально для западных людей. Он пытается объяснить здесь смысл прихода Господа Чайтаньи с точки зрения западного, эмпирического взгляда на мир. 

И хотя мы с вами в каком-то смысле отказались от западного, эмпирического взгляда на мир, мы не понимаем до какой степени в нас глубоко сидят эти представления. Эмпирический взгляд на мир заключается в том, что человек пытается понять всё что помощью своих чувств и своего разума, в самом лучшем случае. Это основная принципиальная установка западных людей – они стараются всё увидеть. Люди Востока, и, в частности, люди Индии изначально учились воспринимать мир ушами. 

Мы с вами привыкли воспринимать мир глазами, поэтому в западной культуре глаза играют такую большую роль. Люди западной культуры смотрят постоянно телевизор. Правда сейчас в Индии тоже постоянно смотрят телевизор. Но тем не менее, изначально есть два способа восприятия этого мира. Пратьякша значит то, что я вижу своими глазами. 

Шабда – то, что я слышу ушами. И столкновение двух культур, в сущности, означает столкновение этих двух методов познания мира, двух методов существования в этом мире и двух методов восприятия этого мира. Люди Запада верят в основном своим глазам. Люди Востока привыкли в большей степени доверять не глазам, а ушам. В основе западной культуры лежит геометрия. Геометрия — это наука, которая позволяет всё мерить, наука форм. 

И изначально такой подход обрекает живое существо на существование в этом мире. Одно из определений майи или иллюзорной энергии мийате анайа ити майа. Майя — это ограничивающая энергия или энергия измерения. Майя или иллюзия — это энергия, в которой всё можно мерить. Духовный мир безграничен, духовный мир невозможно измерить. 

Невозможно измерить Кришну, невозможно измерить Вриндаван, невозможно понять сколько жён у Кришны…Но так как основной смысл, основная роль майи заключается в том, чтобы дать каждому человеку почувствовать себя «царём», для этого Господь создал эту энергию, где всё можно измерить. Потому что измерить, в сущности, значит наслаждаться, владеть этим. Люди измеряют, они говорят: — Вот это моя земля, вот это моя страна. 

Ставят границы вокруг всего. И в этой сфере они чувствуют себя «царём». Каждый делает забор вокруг себя и думает: «Вот тут я Бхагаван». И соответственно такое представление естественным образом даёт начало эмпирическому взгляду на мир. Потому что эмпирический взгляд на мир — значит то, что я могу посмотреть, измерить своим взглядом или в крайнем случае измерить своим разумом. Но с помощью уха и в этом смысле ухо является уникальным чувством. С помощью уха и только с помощью уха можно понять Бога. 

Этот мир поддаётся измерению, потому что состоит из майи и люди очень увлечённо  эксплуатируют, измеряют его вдоль и поперек, смотрят его, изучают его. Успех современного западного человека, в сущности, заключается в том, сколько он может увидеть. Например, богатые люди путешествуют, потому что это даёт им чувство ложного господства над этим миром. 

Я вижу всё – значит я господствую. Но изначально другой взгляд на мир, который позволяет выйти за пределы этого мира, за пределы ограничивающей энергии это познание или взгляд основанный на звуке, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад и доктор Саньял вслед за ним объясняют, что слух является уникальным чувством, ибо именно с его помощью можно узнать о предмете, с которым мы не соприкасаемся. 

Например, чтобы познать Лондон носом или глазами или пощупать его я должен соприкоснуться с Лондоном, но с помощью ушей я могу услышать о Лондоне, находясь здесь в Джаганатха Пури. Мне не нужно лично соприкасаться с Лондоном никоим образом. Я могу услышать о Лондоне и таким образом узнать о Лондоне, тогда как все остальные чувства подразумевают непосредственный контакт с объектом изучения. И поэтому слух специально создан для того, чтобы люди могли узнать о Боге и что б они в конце концов могли выйти за пределы этого мира. 

И здесь в этой книге доктор Саньял принимает эту попытку объяснить природу Господа Чайтаньи и Его лил, природу Кришны и Его лил, людям, которые настроены на эмпирическое восприятие мира. При этом не делая никаких компромиссов с правильным восприятием. То есть, в сущности, он с помощью эмпирического подхода эмпирический же подход опровергает, отменяет, отрицает. Но тем не менее эмпирический подход здесь присутствует. 

То есть читая эту книгу можно видеть на кого она рассчитана. Как например люди Востока, когда читают Шримад Бхагаватам, что Гималаи простираются в высоту на 100 йоджан (800 или даже больше 1200 км). Теперь мы знаем, что самая высокая гора Эверест 8 км в высоту. Люди Запада прочитают, что Гималаи простираются в высоту на 100 йоджан скажут: - Ерунда, такого быть не может. Потому что мы знаем, что Гималаи достигают максимум 8 км. 

Люди Востока, когда прочитают, что Гималаи имеет в высоту 100 йоджан, они скажут: - Так оно и есть! Когда у них спросят, а почему же Гималаи, которые есть тут достигают высоты 8 км, они скажут: – Это не Гималаи. Значит, Гималаи где-то в другом месте.

Иначе говоря, чтобы понять Бога нужно прежде всего раскрыть свои уши и с помощью ушей постепенно раскрыть своё сердце на встречу этому. Но человек, который привык всё мерить своими глазами, привык верить только тому, что он видит, очень трудно принять этот подход. Поэтому доктор Саньял делает попытку совместить оба подхода и перекинуть мост между одним и другим, между одной культурой и другой культурой. В частности, он объясняет глубинный, эзотерический смысл многих вещей, которые иначе остаются непонятыми.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Полностью в МП3: 13 марта 2005, Джаганнатха Пури

----------


## Valentin Dolgov

Здравствуйте!! Не совсем понятен указанный посыл - автоматически вспоминается притча про слона и слепых, обозначение про слепца, ведущего другого слепца, ущербность царя Дхритараштры ввиду слепоты и т.д.. Образы транслируемые звуком возникают из увиденного, сосредоточение на абстракции приводит к созерцанию?? Брахма искал образ, затем отрешился от восприятия образов, затем перед ним предстал образ?? Разве до телевизоров все цивилизации не жили относительно идентично?? И на Востоке и на Западе наряды, дворцы, правила визуальных образов и т.д.?? Вывести визуальный образ не значит ли ограничить образ в целом?? Зачем описывать внешность словами с акцентом на создание влечения к стремлению увидеть воочию?? И разве всех не тянет к красоте, которую вне специальных учреждений все же так никто и не может измерить, как и боль к которой она приводит?? Важен ли только звук от Красивого, или достаточно его визуального облика?? Или вам сообщают о расположении вражеских полков, а вы из шатра своего видите иную картину - как быть?? На чем базируется логика?? Или Красоту достаточно описать звуками?? Звук ли аоум или состояние?? Почему ШБ оперирует визуальными сравнениями и образами, и всему дает измерения?? Даже эмоции впоследствии были приведены в состояние измеряемого со стороны Госвами?? Как и образы так и слова разве не могут быть иллюзией?? И на Востоке тоже ставили спектакли, хотя можно было закрыть всем глаза и только слушать.. другое дело, что все состоит из слов как кода для определения звуков и образов?? Разве зависит от места прибывания существа его реакция как на увиденное, так и на услышанное?? И то и другое может все изменить, и то и другое может быть ложным?? И визуальных образов, как мне кажется, гораздо больше на Востоке - с их колоритом, красками, разнообразием и т.д.?? И все не простое, все по мастерству и наукам??

Может быть подразумевается, что у любого образа есть измерение смысловое, которое выражается примитивно через слова (в том числе посредством звукового воспроизведения) и которое может значительно преобразовать восприятие даже красоты?? Но в Самом Красивом же таких противостояний быть не может, потому любой метод его постижения признается рабочим?? Как созерцание Его образа в одеждах и с украшениями, так и звук Его флейты?? Хотя некоторым при Его внешности и музыке уже наставления как-то излишни??

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> На чем базируется логика?


 Подробнее об этом говорит книга Сухотры Свами "Тень и реальность". Там он рассматривает пратьякшу (чувственное восприятие), ануману (логику) и шабду - звук откровения

----------


## Valentin Dolgov

Валентин, благодарю за рекомендацию..
Звук откровения?? Это как вариант?? Откровение обязательно должно быть со звуком?? 
У меня подозрение, что реакции чувственного характера, в частности визуализация (есть свет, есть объект - появляется глаз??) давно дискредитированы и в текущий период в целом сложно их воспринимать как "рабочую концепцию" для перемещения с уровня невежества (ассоциации с демагогией перманентной с итерациями, нацеленными на когнитивный диссонанс слушателя и последующего принесения последнего в жертву как пушечного мяса).. Многословие и разнообразие ярких картинок все же больше стали относиться только к наслаждениям (хотя в сон клонит и от того и другого)? И даже если слово может привлечь, все равно происходит откат??

И ощущаю, будто в БГ ясно отображено, что Арджуна сделал акцент на зрительные образы Бхагавана, т.е. все речи были в целом мимо Арджуны, но его захватил Вселенский образ, что будто послужило настрою "ну все, иду, иду сражаться" (т.е. достаточно было сразу показать этот образ и перейти к месиву)?? А когда через несколько часов впечатление угасло, то и от образа и слов эффект прошел, и Арджуна вяло пускал стрелы, разозлив Кришну до срыва с колесом, да?? Не примеры, конечно - ведь они учтены же в вашей цитате, но вот не получается не упираться в них.. А Шри Чайтанья, насколько понимаю, мало говорил?? Зато был привлекателен же, да?? И реагировали в первую очередь на его визуальные формы?? Выходит, будто и речи, и образы, и другие ощущения грубого характера - можно смело объединить, как и основы Востока и Запада?? И поднимать диалоги на тему концептов, идей, абстракций?? Тогда вот проявляется некоторая разница, но тут уже Восток и Запад не имеют значения - единицы где угодно могут проходить такие пласты бытия, где формы иного вида?? Примером могут ли служить сутры: кратко, минимум звуков, но сочетании с невидимым и невыразимым импульсом значений от самого Гуру - максимум эффекта, что уже не повторить и миллионом слов?? Хотя находятся мастера слова, что могут простыми словами выразить такие ощущения, что остается только удивляться.. Забавно, что слова с легкостью разрушают красоту (в смысле той, что в глазах смотрящего) и счастье, но вот строить их почти не могут (упираются в себя и устаревают быстро).. Зато, как понимаю, продаются и в обложках и через микрофоны вполне продуктивно.. Снова когнитивный диссонанс..

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Изображение это привязка к внешнему иллюзорному объекту. Также и звук, исходящий от объекта, может привязывать к объекту.

Всеблагая недвойственная реальность, она не привязана к этим иллюзорным объектам. Наоборот, эти объекты созданы из неё, и могут быть привязаны к ней.

Проблема изображения в том, что оно нам неподвластно, а принадлежит внешнему объекту, и через эту принадлежность привязывает нас к объекту который чаще всего иллюзорен. Если бы мы могли производить свет, как производим звук, то могли бы медитировать на свет, как на звук. Звук тоже нам неподвластен, но эта сфера хотя бы доступна для служения. У нас хотя бы есть возможность оперативно производить звук и слушать его. Сфера видимого света для служения практически закрыта. Органов, производящих свет у нас попросту нет.

Вот глухонемые, сфера служения в звуке для них тоже недоступна. Но им доступно что-то другое. Какое-то служение в пране вполне доступно всем, умеющим дышать. Служение в звуке впоследствии приводит к служению в пране поскольку звук связан с дыханием.

Звук это лишь начальный этап и является критерием верного направления движения пран, к которому он приводит.

Если бы рядом с нами стоял недвойственный объект, и наши глаза бы видели его, мы могли бы медитировать на него зрением, как на источник недвойственного. Но служение было бы недоступно. Для служения нужно исполнять желания недвойственного. Если недвойственный лежит в области духовного света, то и наши действия должны лежать в этой же области. Но для начала это служение идет в гуне благости. Мы можем произнести звук в благости, но не можем излучить свет в благости. Поэтому путь к духовному действию через действие видимым светом практически закрыт.

----------


## Bhishma das

Современные (и очевидные!) факты касательно Луны, например, её фазы и расстояние до Земли, солнечные затмения и другие, явно не соответствуют ведической точке зрения на этот небесный объект.

А ведь факты - упрямая вещь!  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Sitalatma das

Это вроде здесь уже рабирали, повторятьса с самого начала не хочется.

Ведические писания касающиеся астрономии - того, что мы видим в небе - довольно точно совпадают с наблюдениями современной науки.

А в остальном... Что вы имеете в виду под расстоянием, например? Мы все в школах учились, разумеется, но насколько хорошо понимаем чему - вот в чём вопрос. И для сравнения - что понимается под расстоянием в Ведической науке?

----------


## Bhishma das

По определению, расстояние, в широком смысле, есть степень (мера) удалённости двух объектов друг от друга.

Какие тут могут быть сомнения?  :smilies:

----------


## Bhishma das

> А ведь факты - упрямая вещь!


Хотя очень часто люди почему-то воспринимают неприятные для себя факты в качестве критики в свой адрес, например.  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Sitalatma das

> По определению, расстояние, в широком смысле, есть степень (мера) удалённости двух объектов друг от друга.


А что значит удалённость и как её надо измерять? Это пока про физику. Кроме того, надо будет обсудить нефизические измерения такие как, например, насколько человек далёк от истины. Ничего личного - мы все для себя пытаемся определиться - где это я, прогрессирую ли, и как насчёт других. Есть огромное количество подобных измерений - расстояние между учителем и учеником, мужем и женой, вступительными экзаменами и дипломом и так далее. Но про физику тоже интересно.

Я в википедию заглянул. Расстояние это мера длины, а длина это синоним расстояния. Вот и определились. И ведь не дураками написано.

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные
> 
> Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде
> 
> Ведическая литература предоставляет нам довольно необычную картину строения вселенной. Оказывается, что Солнце - это полубог Сурья на своей колеснице, Луна появилась из молочного океана, планеты двигаются под воздействием космического ветра (ШБ 5.23.3), а Земля зиждется на 4 слонах, которые, когда устают, двигают головой, что вызывает землетрясения (Рамаяна, Бала-Канда). 
> В-общем, у меня это вызывает некое недоумение.
> 
> Хотел бы поинтересоваться у преданных, принимают ли они данное знание в повседневной жизни. Я знаю, что некоторые преданные пытаються совместить западную и ведическую концепции. Они принимают Джамбу-Двипу, то есть остров, но в то же время представляют Землю как голубой вращающийся шарик. Правильно ли это?
> 
> ...


Харе Кришна) скажите пожалуйста, где вы прочли в ШБ про слонов и черепах? Ну типа что земля на них стоит. На сколько мне известно, ни в одном мировом мифе, предании нет такого. Это придумали вместе с глобусом чтобы очернить предков. По ведам там острова в океане, а слоны вроде как по краям бху-мандалы для равновесия. Можно точную ссылку на это в ШБ?

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Как с шара стекает Ганга до первой из асуричных -тал (Она омывает три мира, достигая мира Питаров)? Напомню, что Её вахана макара, только Махадева является Джахнавидхаром.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Как с шара стекает Ганга до первой из асуричных -тал (Она омывает три мира, достигая мира Питаров)? Напомню, что Её вахана макара, только Махадева является Джахнавидхаром.


Этот вопрос (или утверждение?) подразумевает, что Ганга течет через наш трехмерный мир в котором также находятся и упомянутые "три мира", и вот она с одного на другой перетекает. Под воздействием гравитации, надо понимать. 

Легче представить это по другому - "как идея сначала появляется в сердце, потом осмысливается в уме, а потом выражается словами, так и Ганга нисходит через все три мира". При этом ни идеи ни их детальное осмысление не имеют местоположения в нашем знакомом трехмерном пространстве. У них свои пространства и измерения где некоторые идеи и мысли близки друг к другу, некоторые далеки, а некоторые параллельны.

----------

